# New Brooklyn Machine Works DH bike.



## Ged the Head (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's a couple o pics of a new DH bike from BMW......

Still prototype at the mo.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Is this still their jack-drive drivetrain? Looks different to me at least. What's the geometry like, from the pics the top tube looks really long and the chainstays look short at least for a DH bike, maybe a way to make the bike a little more lively but still have a longer wheelbase?


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

looks like it will be lighter than their other one


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

and i didn't think they could get any better looking. that bike is hawt......


----------



## Ged the Head (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, the new bike still uses the jackshaft idea, only it's all on one side with this bike.

46.25 wheelbase, 65 head angle, 22.75 top tube, 24.75 effective, 15" bb. weighing in at 40lbs.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I think the TT looks long because it is just a straight tube, i.e. its an optical illusion


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

That thing is f'n gnarly. I like it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Beast from the East


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

They look better in person, but still kinda pricey. If I hit the NJ lotto - ($270 Million), I will def rock one in 08, if not still on the 09 list.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

nice... i like the use of the long chain... can you say no pedal feedback?? XD


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

B A


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

damn that thing is rad


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

and the decline continues.


Doc, please release racer-x to the masses.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks like a sick ride!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im liken but only so so


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

that thing is sick


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

any idea on the price tag?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

doesn't do it for me, and I'm even FROM the east...


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

thats wicked, but my god that jump seat looks ugly! would look so much better with something a bit more sleek.


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

eh, not really feelin it. think i liked the racelink better.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like they are starting to simplify the bikes a bit. Meaning, the bike looks less cluttered in the frame than the older ones. I dig it, but can't afford it. I like the work the BMW guys do. There is definately a passion in their work, and you can tell. Nice rig!


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

I know they are quality, but they all "LOOK" like something knocked up in an hobbyist's garage to me..vive le difference, I suppose


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

viciousdher said:


> and the decline continues.
> 
> Doc, please release racer-x to the masses.


hahaha:lol:

Is Hudson going to be rocking one of these this summer?

On a side note: I sure am glad I am at work today and not skiing at Platty with my fellow Delta House brothers


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Ged the Head said:


> Yeah, the new bike still uses the jackshaft idea, only it's all on one side with this bike.
> 
> 46.25 wheelbase, 65 head angle, 22.75 top tube, 24.75 effective, 15" bb. weighing in at 40lbs.


I don't think that can still be considered a jack shaft. That would imply the upper pulley is driving something.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ged the Head said:


> Yeah, the new bike still uses the jackshaft idea, only it's all on one side with this bike.
> 
> 46.25 wheelbase, 65 head angle, 22.75 top tube, 24.75 effective, 15" bb. weighing in at 40lbs.


It's a bigger version of the SR 6... I like the numbers but the BB is 1/2 an inch too high for me. :skep: Also, it looks high leverage because of the short shock. (Shock looks like a 2.5 stroke...) What's the rear travel?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

looks pretty rad to me. Not the most aestheticlly pleasing bike I've ever seen, but Brooklyns have always intrigued me. I've always been a bit more partial to the traditional triangle/round tubing style frames too... typically more so than monocoque or hydroformed and all that jazz. I can respect all designs, but my eye just likes round tubing... not garage at all IMO.


The sideways LG-1 is pretty wicked.



...and yeah, is it really still jackshaft? more like giant idler pulley or something?


who cares about the seat, c'mon, we're looking at a new proto frame here, the seat can come and go.


----------

